# IWC Big Pilot on rubber strap



## jjvd21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's my Big Pilot on a Portugieser Yacht Club rubber strap. I haven't seen anyone else with this combination so I thought I would post. I'm using an 18mm IWC buckle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks great. What's your wrist size?


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

What's the lugs width? 22mm?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Your Big Pilot looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## jjvd21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Not sure of my wrist size. Lugs on the BP are 22mm. The rubber strap wears comfortably. I actually like it better than the oem alligator that it came with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

Looks good, great combination !!


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Fits summer. Enjoy.


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking sweet ! 
I often have mine on a NATO strap which is great as I travel quite a lot to hot & humid countries so it works perfectly




























In these shots the strap looks a bit dirty , but it's a five min job to take it off clean it dry it & stuck it back on !

Bonnet de douche


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Can't say I'm a fan I, afraid. The rubber strap loses the watch's presence


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Norwich said:


> Looking sweet !
> I often have mine on a NATO strap which is great as I travel quite a lot to hot & humid countries so it works perfectly
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Nato on your pilot watch Norwich. Can you share where you bought your Nato strap from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

iceman767 said:


> Nice Nato on your pilot watch Norwich. Can you share where you bought your Nato strap from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I bought it in a shop close to Liverpool st station for £25 , not sure of its name but if you are interested im back in the uk in about three weeks & I can pick up their card for you !

I think you can get proper NATO straps off eBay too ( 22mm) ones ..
I bought this type as its almost identical to a NATO strap in appearance but has the ability to allow me to see the back of my watch too ( which I kinda like as its got a cool open crystal back which I never bore of looking at )










Cheers !

Bonnet de douche


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the rubber combo! Sport/tool watches look great with everything, NATOs, Rubber, Bracelet and Vintage leather!


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

love the look


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Norwich said:


> I bought it in a shop close to Liverpool st station for £25 , not sure of its name but if you are interested im back in the uk in about three weeks & I can pick up their card for you !
> 
> I think you can get proper NATO straps off eBay too ( 22mm) ones ..
> I bought this type as its almost identical to a NATO strap in appearance but has the ability to allow me to see the back of my watch too ( which I kinda like as its got a cool open crystal back which I never bore of looking at )
> ...


Wow, this makes me wish my BP had a transparent case back. I wonder if after-market options are available.


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

WTSP said:


> Wow, this makes me wish my BP had a transparent case back. I wonder if after-market options are available.


When I was last over in London the IWC Boutique store took me to a weekend motoring event at GoodWood , & whilst there they noticed my NATO & took photos of it as they liked it & they were looking at producing something similar 
They said they would let me know what they come up with , so when I find out I'll post it up here

I don't know about after market watch backs , but I'm sure it's not impossible as every big pilot movement fits into my case , even ones with complications

Bonnet de douche


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Norwich said:


> I don't know about after market watch backs , but I'm sure it's not impossible as every big pilot movement fits into my case , even ones with complications
> 
> Bonnet de douche


I assume that your transparent case back is original and was included as part of the special edition that you have? That calendar module is really something. My BP is a mere standard edition and comes with the solid case back and inner dust cover. Sometimes I wish I had a Portuguese 7 days so that I could see the movement. I had never seen this on a Big Pilot. I wonder if it has any impact on the antimagnetic properties of the watch

On a separate note, are you also a shower cap enthusiast? I'm puzzled by your signature.


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

WTSP said:


> I assume that your transparent case back is original and was included as part of the special edition that you have? That calendar module is really something. My BP is a mere standard edition and comes with the solid case back and inner dust cover. Sometimes I wish I had a Portuguese 7 days so that I could see the movement. I had never seen this on a Big Pilot. I wonder if it has any impact on the antimagnetic properties of the watch
> 
> On a separate note, are you also a shower cap enthusiast? I'm puzzled by your signature.


I'm told the antimagnetic properties are the same as in the standard big pilot !

You say your BP is just a "mere" standard edition , I personally think that the standard edition has a certain beauty to it that in its own way is unparalleled, I also don't think the two can be compared , the standard one has a simplicity & functionality which is pure beauty in itself , that made it a must have for pilots where a mere glance told you all you needed to know ... That for me is part of its beauty ! 
I'm fortunate to have one of each & I wear both with as much pride !

As for my sig , it comes from an old English comedy series called "Only fools & horses" in which a character called Del Boy often tries to sound posh by pretending he can speak French , so some of his attempts are farcical, "bonnet de Douche is one of them

The whole series is well worth a watch if you find the time

Bonnet de douche


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Norwich said:


> I'm told the antimagnetic properties are the same as in the standard big pilot !
> 
> You say your BP is just a "mere" standard edition , I personally think that the standard edition has a certain beauty to it that in its own way is unparalleled, I also don't think the two can be compared , the standard one has a simplicity & functionality which is pure beauty in itself , that made it a must have for pilots where a mere glance told you all you needed to know ... That for me is part of its beauty !
> I'm fortunate to have one of each & I wear both with as much pride !
> ...


Good to hear that your Big Pilot is still antimagnetic!

I'm afraid I'm guilty of false modesty as the "mere standard edition" that I own is the 5004-02 in white gold. It's a wonderful piece, even if I occasionally wish that the movement was visible. I agree with you that the standard models benefit from their simple tool aesthetic. The original leather strap that comes with the watch is part of this. Much as I like nato and rubber straps, I can't bring myself to putting one on my BP, even if it improves comfort.

I'll have to catch an episode of Only Fools & Horses. It's seems that Del Boy happens to be a watch enthusiast as well.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Norwich said:


> I'm told the antimagnetic properties are the same as in the standard big pilot !
> 
> You say your BP is just a "mere" standard edition , I personally think that the standard edition has a certain beauty to it that in its own way is unparalleled, I also don't think the two can be compared , the standard one has a simplicity & functionality which is pure beauty in itself , that made it a must have for pilots where a mere glance told you all you needed to know ... That for me is part of its beauty !
> I'm fortunate to have one of each & I wear both with as much pride !
> ...


Mangetout Norwich my ald son, mangetout!


----------



## mbackhand (Oct 12, 2015)

I am going to have to order one of those! Looks freaking awesome.


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

wow very good combo you might have started a new craze for all watch enthusiasts


----------



## dublin25 (Oct 18, 2016)

It looks awesome! Can you tell me where you got the curved spring bar for the strap?


----------



## jjvd21 (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't use a curved spring bar, just a standard 22m bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroum (Jan 25, 2018)

What brand is that rubber band in the OP, looks pretty good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Kroum said:


> What brand is that rubber band in the OP, looks pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the strap that comes on the IWC Portuguese Yacht Club Chronograph.


----------

